# Prisoner Of The Road - Sivert Høyem



## Tadaa (Aug 27, 2018)

When I go, I go alone
There ain't no one ever looking out for me
Just the sun, my own lean shadow
And the wind out among the trees

Home, it's far beyond long lost horizons
Home I'll never see
For I'll be a prisoner of the road
And I hold no key that will ever set me free

Most humbly on my bending knee
I'm begging you to help me, please
For I'm a prisoner of the road
And I hold no key, I hold no key that will ever set me free 


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8YrLeuXVBQ_​

its one of my favorite songs ever. 
i think this song captures the way lot of us here feel. even tho this song is written about refugees originally i think a lot of us have this feeling that we re prisoners of the road and that its hard to leave it behind or get out. (whether thats by choice as the freedom is too nice to leave behind and go back into "regular life" or because we dont have the opportunity to do so 

its by Sivert Hoyem, who was the singer in Madrugada. a norgwegian rock band that stopped after the guitar player committed suicide in 2007. he has done a bunch of solo work afterwards too


----------

